

Ask HN: RubyFlip - Rss Feeds In A New Presentation Layer - egonzalez

Inspired by Google's FastFlip. How do you feel about scanning your rss feeds in this presentation layer ?<p>http://rubyflip.com
======
brandonkm
Very neat seeing the webkit2png tool in action. This is something I may find
useful, nice project!

Scanning rss feeds in this type of format is sometimes preferable to the list
inlay style that Google reader uses. It's also more enjoyable to discover
things this way as well. I would only really want to scan topics I'm highly
interested in this type of presentation layer rather than all the topics in my
feed reader. This format definitely works best for that.

------
egonzalez
<http://rubyflip.com>

------
nreece
Doesn't load anything for me in Chrome.

~~~
egonzalez
Should be working now.

